# Ibook G3 WIFI?



## tagheuer (15 Avril 2006)

Bonjour j'ai un iBook G3 600mhz et j'aimerais une connection wifi pour travailler dans des lieus publics offrant le système wifi? que dois-je acheter... Merci!


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (15 Avril 2006)

Il existe des clés USB Wifi fonctionnant à la norme 802.11 (b et g), c'est à dire la norme Wireless (airport et autres...)
Apparemment, c'est le seul moyen de rendre certains IBook G3 compatibles wifi... Mais, parait-il, on peut installer une carte airport (non extreme) sur certains G3... Se renseigner donc, peut-être sur le site Apple...

Concernant les clés, les avis divergent... Certains son enchantés, d'autres sont déçus...
Peut-être te laisseras tu convaicre ICI


----------



## tilub (17 Avril 2006)

Salut,
la carte airport pour iBook G3 n'est plus fabriquée par Apple [donc introuvable sur l'Apple Store] et elle est difficile à trouver en occase [ou alors chère]. De plus la connexion wi-fi avec la carte airport non extrême n'est qu'à la norme 802.11 b [soit 11 Mbps]. Mais elle marche très bien et rien ne dépasse de ton ordi.
Pour les dongles wi-fi [point d'accès USB], ils sont plus faciles à trouver, tu pourras avoir une vitesse de connexion plus rapide, mais ils ne sont pas toujours compatibles Mac, il faut trouver le bon.
Tu peux alors consulter le lien de notre ami Pierre-Jean ci-dessus. 
Bon courage


----------



## fabio (17 Avril 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> la carte airport pour iBook G3 n'est plus fabriquée par Apple [donc introuvable sur l'Apple Store] et elle est difficile à trouver en occase [ou alors chère]. De plus la connexion wi-fi avec la carte airport non extrême n'est qu'à la norme 802.11 b [soit 11 Mbps]. Mais elle marche très bien et rien ne dépasse de ton ordi.


je confirme, je vous ecris actuellement d'un ibook G3 500 équipé d'une carte airport, je l'avais trouvée pour ma part dans un SAV apple center du coin, et j'en suis enchanté, rien ne depasse de l'ibook, ça marche super bien, mais je l'ai acheté il y a un an et demi déjà, peut être peut on en trouver sur le net chez les revendeurs macs specialisés, bonne recherche


----------



## CBi (18 Avril 2006)

tilub a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Pour les dongles wi-fi [point d'accès USB], ils sont plus faciles à trouver, tu pourras avoir une vitesse de connexion plus rapide,



A priori, non, pas plus rapide si tu n'as pas de prise USB2.0 sur ton ibook = c'est la vitesse de la prise USB1.0 qui définit alors la vitesse du tout.

Donc 3 solutions =
- carte Airport d'occasion = très facile à mettre en oeuvre, rien qui dépasse de la machine, mais cher (compter 100 Euros).
- dongle USB WiFi = choisir un compatible Mac OS (par exemple Asus) = moins cher (environ 30 Euros) mais moins pratique (configuration et dépasse sur le côté). Pour la qualité de la liaison, c'est aussi bien voire mieux que la carte Airport (parfois un peu limitée en portée)
- adaptateur Ethernet-Wifi genre Airport Express = c'est plus gros et à mi-chemin en prix par rapport aux 2 autres solutions, mais par exemple pour une utilisation de Wifi de type "poste fixe mais distant" peut-être la solution. Avantage = offre la vitesse 802.11g sur ibook même ancien.


----------



## dd2g (15 Août 2007)

post envoyé depuis ibG3-800mhz

la clé fonctionne tb : vitesse et connexion / 
il faut juste penser à démarrer avec la clé branchée une fois le ssid et la clé wep rentrées


----------

